# Help with a Dell Inspiron 9400



## starrsong (Mar 4, 2009)

Im not the most technical of people, so please bear with me!

Lately, when switching on my laptop it has been working fine, up until a point when the fan switches on full blast and everything slows right down. Looking at the task manager, the cpu is being used more or less 100%, but by some of the windows processes. Although this used to happen every now and again it happens every time I use the laptop now, making work unbareably slow!

The side of the laptop without a fan does seem to be quite hot, but no more than usual. I've thought it might just be the fan being clogged with dust, but temperatures aren't running that high to set the fan off on full blast... I think.

I've run numerous virus scans (windows defender, mcaffe viruscan enterprise and stinger) which all show nothing. I've also cleaned the registary, defragmented and done a disk cleanup. 

Heres the important bits of the dxdiag file. The laptop should be at least capable of running word and the internet at the same time, which it is slow at doing at the moment. Any ideas whats wrong?

Thanks

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/1/2007, 23:22:34
Machine name: LAURA-LAPTOP
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_rtm.061101-2205)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: MP061 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A08
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5600 @ 1.83GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 1004MB used, 1291MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce Go 7900 GS
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_019B1028&REV_A1
Display Memory: 504 MB
Dedicated Memory: 248 MB
Shared Memory: 255 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0010.9746 (English)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 52.9 GB
Total Space: 102.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: FUJITSU MHW2120BH ATA Device

Drive: D:
Free Space: 5.8 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: FUJITSU MHW2120BH ATA Device


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

It could be overheating. Try cleaning the vents/heatsink areas. Use a can of compressed air or a small air compressor to blow out the dust and pet hair that may have settled in. Also when using the laptop, make sure vents are clear of any obstruction (give clearance from desk/table if vents is at the underside).


----------



## starrsong (Mar 4, 2009)

Gave the fan and heatsink a thorough clean. No luck though. It does seem to be running hot, but just slows everything else down.

The fan is working fine, just going into overdrive trying to keep the unit cool. I think its the cpu that is running hot, and its still being used alot by the windows processes. Any ideas? I have no idea what to do now and worried something will burn out!

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

How does the temp get? If it is the CPU may be you need to reapply thermal compound.


----------



## starrsong (Mar 4, 2009)

Quite surprising really, it might be the gpu causing the trouble.

Using speedfan, teperatures are:
Core 1: 21
Core 2: 21
GPU: 58

Its only in the top right hand corner where it is getting hot, is this where the graphics card is? Its not showing any of the fans on the list, is it possible that the gpu fan is broken.... is there any way to tell?

Thanks again


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check the manual here: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins9100/sm/index.htm

That would give you the exact location of your GPU/video card.


----------



## starrsong (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like its the video card up in that corner. I installed the latest drivers for the video card and that seems to make it last a little longer before the cpu fan kicks in and everything slows down.

One thing I've noticed whilst watching the speedfan temperatures is that even if the entire system is hot (60 degrees for both cpu's and gpu) the fan will not turn on. I think I read somewhere that the bios sets the triggering temperature quite high so I guess its not that surprising. But the fan only kicks in after the cpu useage reaches 100% (or thereabouts). Even once the temperatures have fallen they remain on...

Im so confused!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you checked out any BIOS updates from DELL? I have read some time ago about BIOS updates related to fan and temperature issues.


----------



## starrsong (Mar 4, 2009)

Installed the latestst BIOS update. Still no luck :sigh:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If I may suggest some tests for you to do...


Run Memtest86+ to test your RAM (get ISO.zip file using link on my sig). This ISO file should be unzipped on a folder and burned into a blank CD using Nero or ImgBurn.
Run HDD diagnostic use Seagate (Seatools) or Hitachi DFT (please Google download site). Get the ISO image so you can burn into CD. Using the CD would run the test via the CD drive and not in Windows.
Run ERROR CHECKING and DEFRAGMENTATION (Open *My Computer*, right click on hard drive, select *Properties*, click on *Tools* tab).

I also noticed you have 1GB of RAM, please confirm... If yes, I suggest an upgrade would help since you are running Vista.

Post back what happens.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There should be a fan in the back right corner as well. The laptops with integrated video don't have it, but you should have one. I have a 9400 and there is definitely a fan there. Different cpu and video though.

From the 9400 Service Manual


> This computer may have either one or two system fans, depending on the video configuration. If the video memory is integrated on the system board rather than on a separate video card/thermal-cooling assembly, the computer has only one fan—the processor fan. The processor fan is the larger fan, and the smaller fan (if present) is for the video card/thermal-cooling assembly (if installed).


http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins9400/en/sm/fans.htm#wp1000550


----------



## starrsong (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses! 

I took my laptop along to a clinic my university runs. They suggested much of the same things, said it was probably a software problem. Something was eating up all the cpu power making everything else slowdown and keep the fan on. 

I think he tried disabling a feature that adjusts the speed of your processor depending on (can't remember what it was called). Seemed to work at first but as soon as I got it home it started misbehaving again. 

However... I think it might be fixed now. To cut a long story short I accidentally turned the power off during startup causing it to go into startup repair. It said it couldn't fix the problem but on startup it installed a load of drivers:
Ricoh memory stick host controller
Ricoh MMC host controller
Ricoh xD picture card controller

Of course I have no idea what these do... but seems to have done the trick. The system is still running a bit hot though, so will probably look into getting a proper cooling pad rather than the cake stand I'm using at the moment...

Thanks again... *hopefully* this has sorted itself out now!


----------



## starrsong (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Help with a Dell Inspiron 9400*

Was perhaps a bit hopeful. Laptop was working fine for a few days but has started doing it again. Was watching a video on youtube when it happened again.

*sigh*


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I hope you tried each and every suggestion posted in this thread. If you did, we would appreciate if you can share the results.


----------



## starrsong (Mar 4, 2009)

In the middle of running them all, will post the results asap. Unfortunately this has all happened at a very busy time for me... my dissertation is due in soon, so this has taken the back seat at least for a few days whilst I make do with a library computer.

One thing I noticed last night was the second fan seems to have stopped working. That might at least explain why the gpu is running so hot. And even when usuing a programme to control fan speed, if you manually turn off the remaining fan when it is going beserk it just comes right on again.

Will get back with the results, thank you for your patience.


----------



## chocman1991 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Starrsong
I know exactly how you feel, recently i have had the same problem myself but after i while i managed to fix it, here is what happened to me and what i had done to fix the problem.

My fan startin goin crazy slowin down my entire system making it very anoying to use, aswell as the sound of the fan itself.
This had happened to me before and to fix it i simply just got my vacuum cleaner and put it over the vents for the fan/heat and cleaned out some dust that was inside. But this time it didnt work. So i did a system restore, sadly nothing had changed aside from a few files being changed, then i went into the bios and changed a setting under performance called Speedlink or somethin like that, i was happy and the fan wouldnt go crazy until 20-40 mins into watching a video or playing a game(which is mainly what i use my laptop for) ofcourse it was getting to the point i was very tempted to actualy hit my laptop (been there done that very bad idea $300 later lol) so i got out the vacuum cleaner again and this time after about 3 times trying to clean the damned thing i actualy got some fluff dirt that was stuck inside the fan, took about 5-10 mins trying to get it outside the vents, but in the end i had done it and so far so good my Dell Inspiron 9400 fan has not gone crazy (i havnt had a chance to fully test this as it has only been a couple days but ill post later if it has not worked.

But so far so good  Good luck mate.


----------



## chocman1991 (Apr 30, 2009)

No offence or anything, but im glad to finally know i am not the only person who has had this problem with the Dell Inspiron 9400 laptop.

I think the reason for the GPU overheating and its fan stopping might be because when the CPU fan is goin crazy it is taking all the power leaving the 2nd fan dead.

as i said in the previous post, just try to vacuum dust out untill it starts working  lol. good luck again.


----------



## -=[ASG]=- (Jun 11, 2009)

I've had the Dell Inspiron 9400 since last 2 years with almost the same configuration except the GPU which is ATI Radeon x1400 and 2 Gigs of RAM.

I've had this problem with fans ever since I got this notebook.

After quite a bit of research on this, I've come to conclude that this is a BIOS problem with the system. 

Following are some points I've noted -

1. During abnormally high fan usage and CPU-hogging, the temparatures for CPU and GPU are usually accepatable.
2. Temperatures can be measured by Dell Fan Control Utility which can be found here - http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/
3. I've cleaned(software & hardware), uber-cooled the system and re-installed 3 OS(Vista, XP and Windows 7) during this 2 year period. Nothing worked and the problem persisted pointing to a BIOS issue.
4. Rebooting usually recovers the system from this problem - and is the only solution to this problem.

My fans are still intact despite of the problem because I reboot instantly when I see this problem. It is quite noticeable since fans run at the highest speeds making a loud noise and system performance comes down to almost zero.

And since the notebook also has a problem of fans not turning on when temps are quite high, I would suggest that an separate fan control utility be installed. You can download it from the link above.

Hope this helps any user who might be facing this problem. It is indeed very annoying. 

Looks like some developers at Dell forgot to tweak the BIOS code for fan control.


----------

